# EZ-Pass for toll bridges



## Dupontster

Anyone have one....I just enrolled and got my transponders...I am all set except I tow a trailer and when I go through the EZ-Pass, how will it charge me for my trailer? I e-mailed them and the response was to log in and add vehicle....I added my trailer tag number...Did I do right?


----------



## Jameo

PM Lugnut.  He is an expert on Ez-pass


----------



## Kain99

I use EZ Pass everyday!  Pretty sure you did it exctly right.


----------



## GWguy

Dupontster said:


> Anyone have one....I just enrolled and got my transponders...I am all set except I tow a trailer and when I go through the EZ-Pass, how will it charge me for my trailer? I e-mailed them and the response was to log in and add vehicle....I added my trailer tag number...Did I do right?



I've been wondering that myself.  I want an EZ for my travels up to NY, but sometimes I have the trailer, sometimes not.  If you add the trailer tag, does it just add the extra axle EVERY time you go thru, whether or not you actually have the trailer?  The only way I can see it working is to have a separate transponder for the trailer.  When you have it, it registers thru the gate.


----------



## Dupontster

They didn't ask if my trailer is single wheel or dual wheel...I don't know how they tell...I go across the Bay Bridge and it costs me $7.50 and it is $9.00 to go across the Nice Bridge...Their EZ-Pass web site doesn't tell you much either....You can't call because all you get is an automated message...


----------



## Lugnut

Jameo said:


> PM Lugnut.  He is an expert on Ez-pass



  VERY funny....


----------



## GWguy

Lugnut said:


> VERY funny....



So, I guess there's a story behind this, eh?


----------



## Dye Tied

*girlie question*

Is there an automatic axle counter in the EZ-Pass only lanes?


----------



## GWguy

Dye Tied said:


> Is there an automatic axle counter in the EZ-Pass only lanes?



Not sure....  I thought of that too, but I have never noticed any difference in those lanes, no low level cameras, no apparent changes to the surface for sensors.... It's possible that's how it works, just dunno.... :shrug:


----------



## Dye Tied

*found this on Wiki*

Each E-ZPass tag is specifically programmed for a particular class of vehicle, and while any valid, working tag will be read and accepted in any E-ZPass toll lane, the wrong toll amount will be charged if the tag's programmed vehicle class does not match the vehicle. This will result in a violation and possible large fine assessed to the tag holder, especially if a lower-class (e.g., passenger car) tag is being used in a higher-class vehicle such as a bus or truck. In an attempt to avoid this, E-ZPass tags for commercial vehicles are blue in color, contrasting with the white tags assigned to standard passenger vehicles. The blue E-ZPass is also used in government employee vehicles. In the New York metro area, an orange E-ZPass is issued to emergency vehicles and to MTA and PANYNJ employees.


----------



## Dupontster

All I want to do is tow my trailer over the Bay and Nice Bridges about 12 - 15 times this year with no hassles...They are like DVM....They make it as hard to figure out as they can...And...There is no one to ask...I want to do right and I don't want a hefty fine slapped on me because of my ignorance of the law...


----------



## Elle

Dupontster said:


> Anyone have one....I just enrolled and got my transponders...I am all set except I tow a trailer and when I go through the EZ-Pass, how will it charge me for my trailer? I e-mailed them and the response was to log in and add vehicle....I added my trailer tag number...Did I do right?



I don't know if this is right but it's worked for us - I did just that - registered our trailer as another car on our account so that the tag number would be on file.  They have people that actually view the video footage and we've always been charged accordingly.


----------



## GWguy

Dye Tied said:


> Each E-ZPass tag is specifically programmed for a particular class of vehicle, and while any valid, working tag will be read and accepted in any E-ZPass toll lane, the wrong toll amount will be charged if the tag's programmed vehicle class does not match the vehicle. This will result in a violation and possible large fine assessed to the tag holder, especially if a lower-class (e.g., passenger car) tag is being used in a higher-class vehicle such as a bus or truck. In an attempt to avoid this, E-ZPass tags for commercial vehicles are blue in color, contrasting with the white tags assigned to standard passenger vehicles. The blue E-ZPass is also used in government employee vehicles. In the New York metro area, an orange E-ZPass is issued to emergency vehicles and to MTA and PANYNJ employees.



Well, that makes it sound like they have no idea there is a trailer in tow....  You get charged "correctly" for having the right pass in the right vehicle.


----------



## Elle

Dye Tied said:


> Each E-ZPass tag is specifically programmed for a particular class of vehicle, and while any valid, working tag will be read and accepted in any E-ZPass toll lane, the wrong toll amount will be charged if the tag's programmed vehicle class does not match the vehicle. This will result in a violation and possible large fine assessed to the tag holder, especially if a lower-class (e.g., passenger car) tag is being used in a higher-class vehicle such as a bus or truck. In an attempt to avoid this, E-ZPass tags for commercial vehicles are blue in color, contrasting with the white tags assigned to standard passenger vehicles. The blue E-ZPass is also used in government employee vehicles. In the New York metro area, an orange E-ZPass is issued to emergency vehicles and to MTA and PANYNJ employees.



Certain trailers (like most campers) are not considered commercial vehicles though - no special licenses needed to operate and don't have to stop at most weight/inspection stations.  I think the ez pass people need to create a new/clearer policy just for trailer/campers


----------



## Dye Tied

Elle said:


> Certain trailers (like most campers) are not considered commercial vehicles though - no special licenses needed to operate and don't have to stop at most weight/inspection stations.  I think the ez pass people need to create a new/clearer policy just for trailer/campers



After trying to look up policies and rules, I think what you said would be a good idea for them to implement.


----------



## Dupontster

Elle said:


> I don't know if this is right but it's worked for us - I did just that - registered our trailer as another car on our account so that the tag number would be on file.  They have people that actually view the video footage and we've always been charged accordingly.



Thanks, I just hope it works for me...I'll soon see..



Elle said:


> Certain trailers (like most campers) are not considered commercial vehicles though - no special licenses needed to operate and don't have to stop at most weight/inspection stations.  I think the ez pass people need to create a new/clearer policy just for trailer/campers



Mine is not a commercial vehicle but they charge for each axle....


----------



## Elle

Just as a side note, you keep saying trailer, do you mean like storage trailer or camper trailer and also not sure where you plan to go but in the state of Maryland you can't go through tunnels with propane bottles over 10 lbs. and a max of 4 of them.  Virginia will allow propane bottles but you must stop at inspection stations first and turn them off.


----------



## Dupontster

This is a Cargo trailer....No Propane...They charge per axle....Do they do that for camping trailers?


----------



## dave1959

Been using EZ-Pass for a couple of years...Its great...Never registered my camper. Have used the Pass with and without the trailer.  When we do tow it charges the correct amount, Never had any hassle from anyone.


----------



## GWguy

dave1959 said:


> Been using EZ-Pass for a couple of years...Its great...Never registered my camper. Have used the Pass with and without the trailer.  When we do tow it *charges the correct amount,* Never had any hassle from anyone.



...meaning, it added a charge when you have the trailer, and did not when you are not pulling?


----------



## KillJoy

I love using my EZpass. I've never had a problem switching it with cars. I've used it on my friends truck that had a trailer on it without a problem. Also used it when I was driving my uncles truck with a trailer on it down to FL, still no problem.


----------



## Elle

Dupontster said:


> This is a Cargo trailer....No Propane...They charge per axle....Do they do that for camping trailers?



to them axle is axle, doesn't matter what it's attached to they want to be paid for it, so yes you have to pay the extra for campers.


----------



## GWguy

*Found this in the EZ Pass MD site FAQs*

*Are there any times I should not use my E-ZPass transponder?*

Yes, the following examples are times when you should not use your transponder:

    * If you have reported your transponder as lost or stolen, but later find it, call the E-ZPass Maryland Service Center. A new E-ZPass transponder must be issued, even if you find your original device.
    * If you know that you do not have sufficient funds in your E-ZPass account.
    * If you are using a different class of vehicle (i.e., *do not use a transponder assigned to a two-axle vehicle when driving a vehicle with three or more axles or you will be charged full fare for the actual number of axles the system detects. *Other restrictions apply at toll agencies in other states). 

*Can I use my E-ZPass transponder while towing a camper or trailer?*

Yes. However, you will be charged the full fare rate for the actual number of axles.


*Are motorcycles eligible for an E-ZPass account?*

Yes. Motorcyclists are eligible to participate in the E-ZPass program. There is a special mounting device available upon request.


----------



## Dupontster

GWguy said:


> *Can I use my E-ZPass transponder while towing a camper or trailer?*
> 
> Yes. However, you will be charged the *full fare rate for the actual number of axles.*



I am still confused..(doesn't take much)....When I go over the Bay Bridge, I am charged $2.50 for my truck....Then I am charged $2.50 for each trailer axle making my total $7.50.....The way I am reading the above, I will be charged for each axle on my truck and each axle on my trailer...I'm just going to use the thing and see what I am charged...


----------



## dave1959

GWguy said:


> ...meaning, it added a charge when you have the trailer, and did not when you are not pulling?



Yes, exactly..


----------



## dave1959

Dupontster said:


> I am still confused..(doesn't take much)....When I go over the Bay Bridge, I am charged $2.50 for my truck....Then I am charged $2.50 for each trailer axle making my total $7.50.....The way I am reading the above, I will be charged for each axle on my truck and each axle on my trailer...I'm just going to use the thing and see what I am charged...




Yes, thats correct.


----------



## GWguy

Dupontster said:


> I am still confused..(doesn't take much)....When I go over the Bay Bridge, I am charged $2.50 for my truck....Then I am charged $2.50 for each trailer axle making my total $7.50.....The way I am reading the above, I will be charged for each axle on my truck and each axle on my trailer...I'm just going to use the thing and see what I am charged...



I think you're going to get charged once for the tow vehicle (2 axles) then an additional axle charge per axle thereafter.


----------



## Dupontster

GWguy said:


> I think you're going to get charged once for the tow vehicle (2 axles) then an additional axle charge per axle thereafter.



Well that sure sux...That means that I pay $5 for truck and $5 for trailer...
The damn Nice Bridge will get me for $6 for truck and $6 for trailer...That's 12 damn dollars to get across that little rinky dink bridge...Gotta love Md...


----------



## GWguy

Dupontster said:


> Well that sure sux...That means that I pay $5 for truck and $5 for trailer...
> The damn Nice Bridge will get me for $6 for truck and $6 for trailer...That's 12 damn dollars to get across that little rinky dink bridge...Gotta love Md...



 No, I meant $3 for the truck like usual for 2 axles, then another $3 per axle for the trailer = $9 for the Nice.


----------



## Dupontster

GWguy said:


> No, I meant $3 for the truck like usual for 2 axles, then another $3 per axle for the trailer = $9 for the Nice.



Thanks, I was getting all excited over 3 bux....
I just have troubel understanding how I can go over the Bay Bridge cheaper than the Nice....


----------



## GWguy

Dupontster said:


> Thanks, I was getting all excited over 3 bux....
> I just have troubel understanding how I can go over the Bay Bridge cheaper than the Nice....



I pay thru the nose when I go to NY with the trailer.  Start with the Bay Bridge, then the Jersey turnpike, I get nailed $12 for the Outer Bridge Crossing.  Coming back I hit the Verazzano bridge for $15, Jersey turnpike again, and the Delaware Memorial Bridge.  Almost as much in tolls as in fuel.  Well, now that fuel prices are going way up again, maybe not !!


----------



## clevalley

Dupontster said:


> Anyone have one....I just enrolled and got my transponders...I am all set except I tow a trailer and when I go through the EZ-Pass, how will it charge me for my trailer? I e-mailed them and the response was to log in and add vehicle....I added my trailer tag number...Did I do right?



I did not wade through the whole tread, but this is what I did...

Have three vehicles, all have EZ-Pass... the one for the truck just has the truck information, we also have a travel trailer - did not (nor do I know you can even) register it with EZ-Pass

When I tow my travel trailer, they calculate the correct toll and apply it to the account... When I tow my single axle trailer, they calculate the correct toll again! 

If I am not towing the any trailer, they charge just the truck...It is PFM!


----------



## Dupontster

clevalley said:


> I did not wade through the whole tread, but this is what I did...
> 
> Have three vehicles, all have EZ-Pass... the one for the truck just has the truck information, we also have a travel trailer - did not (nor do I know you can even) register it with EZ-Pass
> 
> When I tow my travel trailer, they calculate the correct toll and apply it to the account... When I tow my single axle trailer, they calculate the correct toll again!
> 
> If I am not towing the any trailer, they charge just the truck...It is PFM!



Thanks to all replies....I think I've got it now..


----------



## GWguy

Dupontster said:


> Thanks to all replies....I think I've got it now..



Ya sure?  You don't want each of us to go thru it again???   

I need to get an EZ Pass too.  Guess I'll order one this weekend.


----------



## clevalley

GWguy said:


> Ya sure?  You don't want each of us to go thru it again???
> 
> I need to get an EZ Pass too.  Guess I'll order one this weekend.



The only thing I was not crazy about was sticking them to the window - it kinda bugged me at first, but now I am used to them (just to the right of the rearview mirror)

You can get the kind that goes on the license plate but I was a little paranoid of it getting stolen - probably not a big deal...

The ones that go on the inside you can take in another car (friend or family member) if you want - temporarily that is.


----------



## bcp

if you had a real job and a real paycheck, you could just buy a trailer to set on either side of each bridge so you could cross cheaper.

 its what I do


----------



## Dupontster

bcp said:


> if you had a real job and a real paycheck, you could just buy a trailer to set on either side of each bridge so you could cross cheaper.
> 
> its what I do


----------



## JustTheFax

The full toll rate is the standard rate not the commuter rate.

I pay 40¢ per trip to the the Baltimore area tolls, FSK Bridge, FMT, & BHT.  Someone pulling a trailer would pay the $2.00 rate for the first two axles and what ever the rate is for the additional axle or axles.


----------



## Elle

Dupontster said:


> Well that sure sux...That means that I pay $5 for truck and $5 for trailer...
> The damn Nice Bridge will get me for $6 for truck and $6 for trailer...That's 12 damn dollars to get across that little rinky dink bridge...Gotta love Md...




When we took the 2 axle camper towed by our 2 axle truck to Westmoreland in November it costs me $9 - again we just use the regular ezpass transponder in our windshield and go through the tolls – nothing different than what we would do not towing.


----------



## GWguy

Just got mine, so we'll see how many infractions I get this summer!


----------



## GRN96WS6

EZ Pass is actually pretty accurate my grandfather has a motorhome and he had a jeep he towed behind it as well.  When he towed the Jeep the correct amount got charged, when he was just in the motorhome he got charged just for the motorhome.  Their policies might not be to clear but they definitely know how to charge correctly.


----------



## Elle

This is definitely something to keep an eye on.  Note the increased fees and new charge for ez pass customers - I do not think it is worth $18 a year for as much as we use it.  Also if you don't already have ez pass notice the charge for issuing new transponders.



considering increasing tolls at most facilities effective 4/15/09.
NOTE:  No change proposed for standard two-axle tolls or E-ZPass® commuter two-axle tolls

• The Baltimore Harbor Tunnel (I-895)
• The Fort McHenry Tunnel (I-95)
• The Francis Scott Key Bridge (I-695)
• The John F. Kennedy Memorial Highway (I-95)
• The Thomas J. Hatem Memorial Bridge (US 40)
• The William Preston Lane Jr. Memorial (Bay) Bridge (US 50/301)
• The Governor Harry W. Nice Memorial Bridge (US 301)

most notably for traveling with our campers (4 axles)
Harry Nice Bridge - $9 to $12 (VA)
Key Bridge - $6 to $9 (Elk Neck)


The Authority also has proposed a series of administrative and service charges:
Effective March 1, 2009:
• Commuter ticket sales end. Last day to accept commuter tickets will be shown
on the ticket book. The date will be on or before April 28, 2009.
Effective April 15, 2009:
• Overweight/Oversize Vehicle Permit Charge ($25) and eliminate Class 7 toll schedule.
Effective July 1, 2009:
• E-ZPass Commuter Plan duration will be reduced from 60 days to 45 days.
• E-ZPass Account Charge: $1.50 per month per account
• E-ZPass transponder purchase for new customers and replacement devices: $21 (standard), $33 (exterior), $40 (fusion)
• Notice of Toll Due Charge: $3 + toll due
• Toll Violation Charge: increase from $15 to $25
• Shoppers and Travelers tickets sales end. The Authority will create a Bay Bridge Shoppers Plan for E-ZPass to offer the same percentage discount as existing tickets. Last day to accept Shoppers tickets will be shown on the ticket book. The date will be on or before December 31, 2009.


----------

